# A few of my most recent builds



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This is the group I finished last year. I've gotten to a really slow start this year, but hope to rival the same amount finished from last year.
All of these have been seen here previously, but with a new forum (thanks to whomever did that!) I'd like to post my interest.

Monogram 1985 Pontiac Trans Am









Revell Deals Wheels 57 Chevy









Tamiya Porsche 911 GT3









Revell Concept Camaro Snap kit









Revell Corvette Z06









Revell of Germany Mercedes 190E AMG version









Fujimi Ferrari 575M









Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Those are some nice examples!

One thing that bothers me is the ugly chrome plating on most kits. Someone suggested spraying it with window tint to tone it down some.

I'm always tempted to strip it off and start fresh, but so far I'm at a loss to come up with a good finish.

Any ideas? (other than buying japanese kits).


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Steve244 said:


> Those are some nice examples!
> 
> One thing that bothers me is the ugly chrome plating on most kits. Someone suggested spraying it with window tint to tone it down some.
> 
> ...


I've tried a few methods. 
1. Spraying a dull coat over the chrome. It does tone it down.
2. Stripping an using Testors metalizers for desired finish.
3. Strip and re-chrome wth alclad or spaz stix.
I find that I end up usually stripping chrome anyway to get the appearance I want so I just plain do it. Most of the time depending on if I want the chrome to stay but not so bright a coat or two of dul-cote works well. Otherwise I use all three methods listed above.

Thanks for your comments.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice looking models Chris! You do amazing Trans Ams! I really like the gold rims on that one, it goes with the car perfectly.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent builds Chris! I particularly like the paint on your Trans-Am !:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The scoop on your '57 cHevy- did you BMF the seams? It looks smooth...

Chris.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Excellent builds Chris! I particularly like the paint on your Trans-Am !:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> The scoop on your '57 cHevy- did you BMF the seams? It looks smooth...
> 
> Chris.


Hey Chris, Actually glued, sanded smooth and Alclad Chrome. I didn't to a terrific job on it, but it was a dual build with my son. He built the same kit only in primer:









Here you can see the seam on the inside of the scoop. LOL
Anyway, we had fun and that was what these two kits were all about. 
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the primed cHevy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: It has that tough sole purpose look. Your son's done very well!!

Chris.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice builds...I love them all


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SD455,
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:! rr


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay Chris are those 57's "ZINGER'S" by MPC.. ???? I know they make the 57 Chevy, 
I have one of there Super Semi's my self, haven't started it yet, Might just steel the engine and put it in something else, Put the rest in the parts bin, lol
BUT NICE JOB,


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Ian, those are the Revell Deals Wheels kits.
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

:freak:I wish they still made the Revel Engine, you know the 1/24 or 1/25 scale All chrome kits you use to get to replace the one the kit come with! don't think they still sell them anywhere that I know of. they where are suped up engines BLOWERS and all, "rembember them" ?
love to find them some place.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Revell parts packs, yup. I used to have the Pontiac and Cadillac ones. 
Oh, they're out there, just have to look a little bit.
One of my favorite auction places (not ebay) has three of them on right now for $5 each!
CHECK'EM OUT HERE

Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"YES", Your the man dude. BOUGHT ALL THREE OF THEM FROM THE SAME GUY JUST NOW, hope I can find more but will be happy with these, most kits have engines you can modify but for the ones that don't this is the BEST WAY. love to use Dragster engines, but that leaves the rest of the kit hanging cant have that. Anyway since you gave me one of your links this is the dude I get a lot of the LOST stuff I'm looking for from. 
(RARE KITS) and more IF IT HELPS, but ones again Chris much appreciated, THINK YOU VERY MUCH, it's appreciated.        :thumbsup:

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

http://shop.ebay.com/gmscustoms/m.html


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I know its Ebay, but his site is being worked on (www.gmscustoms.com) and even he (Gene) has to use there's un till he can do something more to his, and get it up and running better but he's fare and has some great stuff. Lots of it isn't there anymore (Bought it up) but still has plenty to check out. 

thinks again
Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

posted it twice oop's


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Ian Anderson said:


> "YES", Your the man dude. BOUGHT ALL THREE OF THEM FROM THE SAME GUY JUST NOW, hope I can find more but will be happy with these, most kits have engines you can modify but for the ones that don't this is the BEST WAY. love to use Dragster engines, but that leaves the rest of the kit hanging cant have that. Anyway since you gave me one of your links this is the dude I get a lot of the LOST stuff I'm looking for from.
> (RARE KITS) and more IF IT HELPS, but ones again Chris much appreciated, THINK YOU VERY MUCH, it's appreciated.        :thumbsup:
> 
> Ian


Ian, no problem. It's all about sharing the wealth in this niche hobby of ours. 
Glad to hear you made a purchase from emodelcars.com. I've been a member there since 2007. Sold lots of stuff. Just wish Gregg could advertise it better.
The link you posted, yeah, I've seen his stuff on ebay. Looks like some stuff is good for pricing and other items a bit higher, but that's the way it goes.
Glad to be of help.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes this is true, some of his stuff is through the roof. Think he goes buy rarity 
(hard to get) or even some of the kits may belong to someone else and he sell's them for them, Who knows. 
Also there is a lot of junk there NONE MODEL RELATED that is, but I have gotten some killer kits from that site. ones I haven't seen in Many a year, and like I said he has made me some good deals, like on stacks of decals I cant get anywhere, and shipping, haven't know him long but, buy the time I am done it will all be in my back pocket for years of kit building to come.


LOL, Time will tell


----------

